# Problema con modulo alza vidrios



## Eduardo_rpu (Abr 4, 2021)

Buenas*,* tengo un *H*yundai *T*ucson con un módulo alza vidrios ya 2 años y de la nada dejo de funcionar*,* prob*é* y las señales de la alarma si llegan pero teste*é* el voltaje y da*b*a 1 *V,* no*_*se porque lo puse directo a 12 *V* y nada*,* saben que puede ser o ya el módulo se malogr*ó* ?


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 4, 2021)

Modulo original o universal?
Mediste fusibles?
Comprobaste cables dañados?
Comprobaste botones?
Comprobaste fichas?
Comprobaste atascamientos?
Compr... Etc...?

Hay muchas preguntas y pocas respuestas.
Que haya 1V en no se donde, y que inyectaste 12V en no se donde, no nos indica mucho.

En otras palabras, danos mas datos


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 4, 2021)

Te falto las fotos... 
Para ti es facil referiste a ese modulo...
Yo no puedo verlo...


----------



## el_patriarca (Abr 4, 2021)

Qué te dio 1V? El vidrio?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 4, 2021)

Yo arreglaba módulos en el taller pero eran de otro coche.

Lo que fallaba era un pic12f675 que se despeogramaba.

🤔.

Habría que ver cómo es por dentro ese módulo.


----------

